# J'en voudrais deux / J'en ai besoin de deux



## fclare

Salut
J'ai un question concernant besoin et en..
Par exemple dans les phrases suivantes;
Je voudrais deux ordinateurs, je peux remplacer 'ordinateurs' avec en- j'en voudrais deux
J'ai besoin de deux ordinateurs- est-ce que je peux quantifier 'j'en ai besoin deux' ou seulement j'en ai besoin
merci (désolée si c'est une question stupide)


----------



## Maître Capello

_Vouloir_ est transitif direct (_vouloir qqch_), mais on dit _avoir besoin *de* qqch_. Il faut donc inclure cette préposition dans la phrase :

_J'en voudrais deux.
J'en ai besoin *de* deux.
_


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> _J'en ai besoin *de* deux.
> _


Cette phrase pose un problème : Normalement on n'emploie ce _en_ qu'avec un verbe transitif direct, c.-à-d. quand le numéral cardinal est le COD (ce qui n'est pas le cas ici). Est-ce qu'on dirait aussi _J'en ai envie de deux_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

On emploie en effet normalement ce _de_ pour les verbes transitifs directs, mais il n'y a aucune autre façon de tourner la phrase dans ces exemples (sans recourir à des synonymes, j'entends).


CapnPrep said:


> Est-ce qu'on dirait aussi _J'en ai envie de deux_ ?


Oui, absolument. En tout cas, elle est exactement du même acabit que _J'en ai besoin de deux_.

_— Est-ce que tu as envie d'une glace ?
— Non, j'en ai envie de deux !
_


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Je ne dirais pas volontiers _j'en ai besoin / envie de deux_, et je l'écrirais encore moins.
Sauf à considérer que le "en" se rapporte à autre chose qu'un COI (comme dans "j'en avais envie de pleurer", où "en" signifie _du fait de..._).


----------



## CapnPrep

JeanDeSponde said:


> Je ne dirais pas volontiers _j'en ai besoin / envie de deux_, et je l'écrirais encore moins.


Mais dirais-tu dans ce contexte _J'ai besoin de deux_, _J'ai envie de deux_ (sans _en_) ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis curieux de connaître l'avis de JDS et des autres francophones, mais pour moi, _J'ai besoin/envie de deux_ ne se dit pas. Si on me disait cela, j'attendrais une suite et j'aurais envie de répondre : _Deux quoi ?_


JeanDeSponde said:


> Je ne dirais pas volontiers _j'en ai besoin / envie de deux_, et je l'écrirais encore moins.


Si on te demandait quelque chose comme _De combien de pommes as-tu besoin pour faire ta tarte ?_, que répondrais-tu ? (outre le laconique _Deux_.)


----------



## janpol

_J'ai envie de deux_" : remplaçons "avoir envie" par "vouloir" = je veux deux*
je ne dirais ni l'une ni l'autre de ces phrases


----------



## JeanDeSponde

CapnPrep said:


> Mais dirais-tu dans ce contexte _J'ai besoin de deux_, _J'ai envie de deux_ (sans _en_) ?


Non, tout comme MCap' j'aurais besoin de compléter (deux _quoi ?_).
Je ne reprendrais pas _*en *avoir besoin_ pour répondre à "de combien de pommes as-tu besoin pour ta tarte ?"; ça me paraît vraiment impossible...
_De deux / Il m'en faut deux / j'ai besoin de deux pommes_ etc.

Je suis assez limité en grammaire, et je suis loin de comprendre le rôle de "en" dans une phrase telle que :
_- Une pomme te suffira ?
- Non, il m'*en* faudra une autre
_Mais je sais que "en" y est nécessaire — tout comme il me paraît redondant dans _j'*en* ai besoin de deux_.


----------



## janpol

Je suis assez limité en grammaire, et je suis loin de comprendre le rôle de "en" dans une phrase telle que :
_- Une pomme te suffira ?
- Non, il m'*en* faudra une autre
_Mais je sais que "en" y est nécessaire

_- Une pomme te suffira ? 
- Non, il me faudra une autre *pomme*" ou, en évitant la répétition : "non, il m'*en* faudra une autre"
ces deux phrases signifient la même chose, ce qui différencie la seconde de la première, c'est l'absence de "pomme" et la présence de "en" donc "en" remplacenc "pomme"_


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Janpol, l'explication est logique.
On pourrait alors généraliser en disant que, dans _j'en ai besoin de deux_, "en" reprend uniquement "pomme", et non le "de" de _besoin de_ ; donc il n'y a pas redondance.
La grammaire en serait donc correcte, mais je ne m'y fais toujours pas. Faiblesse Idiosyncrasie personnelle...?


----------



## DearPrudence

JeanDeSponde said:


> La grammaire en serait donc correcte, mais je ne m'y fais toujours pas. Faiblesse Idiosyncrasie personnelle...?


Je suis limitée en grammaire mais je suis surprise qu'il ne soit pas correct de dire :
*"J'en ai besoin de deux."
*Ça ne me choque pas du tout je dois dire...
(même si naturellement, je dirais plutôt de toute façon "il m'en faut deux" parce que c'est plus court )


----------



## tilt

Deux avis valent mieux qu'un, mais en l’occurrence, j'en ai besoin d'un seul (le mien ) pour trouver que _j'en ai besoin de deux_ est tout à fait correct.


----------



## CapnPrep

Correct ou pas (et pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouvé d'ouvrage de référence qui se prononce), cela se dit :
FR: how many do you need? (FEG)
I need two of them (FEG)
FR: I need new ones (FEG)

Ce qui m'intéresse, c'est de savoir dans quelle mesure cette emploi de _en _est régulier. S'il est tout à fait régulier, on devra l'avoir avec toutes les locutions verbales ayant la même structure :[_De combien de … avez-vous peur/honte/pitié/horreur/connaissance/conscience ?_]
J'en ai peur/honte/pitié/horreur/connaissance/conscience de deux.​
Et éventuellement aussi avec d'autres verbes (par ex. _faire_) et d'autres prépositions (_par ex. à_, _en_) :J'en fais abstraction/partie/usage/cadeau/fi de deux.
J'en ai affaire/accès/recours à deux.​


----------



## xyimeron

CapnPrep said:


> Correct ou pas (et pour l'instant je n'ai pas trouvé d'ouvrage de référence qui se prononce),  //


Dans le Robert, sous "_en_ pron. et adv.", on trouve "Compl. de n. ou servant d'appui à des quantitatifs et des indéf.".
Appliqué ici, cela donnerait "pronom servant d'appui au quantitatif 'deux' "...


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour
L’utilité du pronom «en» est différente dans les phrases «J’en veux deux» et «J’en ai besoin/envie de deux».
Dans la première, on emploie «en» parce que c’est le pronom qui remplace un substantif objet indirect introduit par la préposition «de».
Dans la deuxième, on emploie «en» parce que les adjectifs numéraux ne peuvent pas être pronominalisés. On emploie le pronom «en» en guise de pronom que vient dénombrer le numéral «deux». Cet usage semble effectivement un peu irrégulier, mais les exemples de CapnPrep («J’en ai recours à deux», ou «j’en ai peur de deux») semblent un peu rares pour être significatifs. 

Il suffit de considérer les verbes tout simples «penser à» et «rêver de» :
—De combien de moutons rêves-tu ?
«J’en rêve de deux» semble maladroit, et «je rêve de deux» semble grammaticalement incorrect.
Idem pour «j’en pense à deux» et «je pense à deux».

On a donc le choix entre incorrection grammaticale et maladresse stylistique...

Comme le dit CapnPrep, c’est vrai que la construction de ce genre de phrase est plus automatique quand l’objet dénombré par l’adjectif numéral est direct.
«j’en vois deux», «j’en connais cinq», etc...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Fred_C said:


> Il suffit de considérer les verbes tout simples «penser à» et «rêver de» :
> —De combien de moutons rêves-tu ?
> «J’en rêve de deux» semble maladroit, et «je rêve de deux» semble grammaticalement incorrect.
> Idem pour «j’en pense à deux» et «je pense à deux».


Bons exemples de structures que j'aurais du mal à employer, même si une grammaire de référence leur donnait l'absolution...


----------

